# Bow Ground Blinds



## buckmaster89 (Feb 1, 2008)

We got on a new lease this year in West TX where we can bow hunt now and I was curious of what kind of stands you guys bow hunt on the ground out of. Of course there is the pop-up option, but they have to stay out there and endure the elements for the critters to get used to them, which decreases their life. Do any of yall have any homemade blind suggestions? Thanks


----------



## POCviking (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.primos.com/doublebull here is a link to a good one lasted very long no problems still


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

What part of west texas are you hunting. I like clamp on tree stands (Game Tamer are my favorite) but I also used ground blind. The double bull is by far one of the best, but there are several others that will stand up also. No mater what you use make sure you brush it in good and try and put it in a stand of trees. The shad will help it last longer.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I hunted in some at Hacienda a few months back that were very nice, and would not be too expensive to build.

They had taken a hog panel, don't know the length, but let's say 17 ft long and 4 ft tall...and bent it in a circle. A couple of t-post to hold it down and in place. It was wired together at the joint with some bailing wire. They then took about an 8 ft piece and made an arch over the top (from side to side) and wired it in place. They then put a layer of black plastic over the top for rain protection and covered the whole thing with camo burlap held on with wire ties. They cut a few wires for a shooting hole/holes.

It was very roomy and about 7 ft tall in the center. You could probably make it for 150 bucks or less.

You can see a little of it in this video

http://www.buffsblackwidow.com/videos/chunkysika.wmv


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh, I should add that cattle seem to like to chew on burlap on occasion. If you have livestock on your place you may want to cover with a material that will deter them...and maybe use a couple of more posts.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I like the hog panel idea and have 3 of them on my place. They cost mybe $75-100 each. Here is a link to TBH forum where I copied the idea.
http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1876


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Cattle Panel cost between $24-$34 at tractor supply


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Got a Easton ground blind at Academy for about 70 bucks on sale.Left it out all last hunting season,from Sept till mid Jan. and it looked great after that.Wanted to see if it would fade,rip,cows eat it whatever and it looked good.I will be buying a few more.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

We use pop-ups. We put them up in late August and take them down at the end of the season. They will last for years doing it tis way.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't want to be disagreeable....but

I have had big storms come through and shread my pop-ups on two occasions, and damage a couple of more. I have also had one stolen. Do I still leave them out, sure I do, but it is not all good.

Of course if you build the wire type, they don't move easily so there are down sides to everything.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

You can always just build a box blind with verical windows instead of horizontal. If you can make it 5x5 or bigger, there is enough room in it to draw. 4x4 is a little tight. Double Bulls are the best but they get pricey. I'm currently biulding box blinds for all of our feeders. The deer will get used to them there. No help for tree stands. All we have is mesquite trees down here. Stay away from the cheap pop ups, you get what you pay for.


----------

